# Choix d'un linux d'aspect macOS X



## ccciolll (7 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai tenté une recherche avec les mots clé « linux aspect macos » mais les résultats obtenus ne semblaient par répondre à mon questionnement. Toutefois je suis persuadé ne pas être le premier à me poser la question… Mais bon…

Donc le titre est assez éloquent, je pense…

Je voudrais installer un Linux dont l'interface graphique soit assez proche de MacOS X (barre des menus en haut, Dock en bas, « logique » du finder, etc.)

J'ai tenté l'instal de Mint mate car il m'avait semblé sur les captures que ça ressemlait un peu à MacOSX mais une fois installé, non, pas du tout ! On dirait un WIndows, beurk ! Et puis je suis paumé surtout.

Bon, donc je peux recommencer l'opération. Mais quel Linux choisir ? Déjà, entre les Debian, Ubuntu, Mint, je suis un peu perdu… Et ensuite il y a les variantes Mint, Gnome, ouhlalaaaaa.

Pour info, l'opération en question sera au moins facilitée par un aspect : l'ordi sur lequel je veux commencer à installer le Linux, ce n'est pas un mac. C'est un Hackintosh. Le DD avec MacOS X avait planté, je me suis dit que c'était le signe qu'il fallait que je regarde enfin du côté de Linux car Apple me broute grave avec ses mises à jour d'OS tous les 2 mois et les blocages de plus en plus nombreux sur les anciens OS que j'affectionne ou que j'utilise par absence de choix (genre SnowLeo sur le G5).

Donc voilà, je vais aller tremper les orteils chez Linux, mais au début j'aimerais bien que l'eau ait la couleur du MacOS X.

Quelle version de Linux conseilleriez vous ?


----------



## olilem (7 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Tu peux essayer Elementary OS : http://www.elementaryos-fr.org


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2018)

C'est le plus proche (en fait, on pourrait même dire que c'est un peu pompé...) L'interface est assez cohérente et simple ; elle peut être un peu modifiée.

Il est basé sur Ubuntu donc on peut installer, en plus de la livraison par défaut, tous les logiciels disponibles pour Ubuntu, quitte à avoir des applications un peu moins dans le style de Elementary OS.

Je l'ai installé sans souci sur différentes machines.
Pour vérifier qu'il fonctionne, charge-le sur une clef USB et démarre dessus : tu verras déjà si ça te plaît.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2018)

Sinon, y’a celui-là, très réussi :
https://www.macg.co/os-x/2015/01/des-problemes-avec-yosemite-utilisez-los-x-nord-coreen-86648

Et parfaitement d’actualité.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2018)

ccciolll a dit:


> genre SnowLeo sur le G5



Gros mytho.


----------



## ccciolll (9 Février 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Gros mytho.



C'est peut-être Léo sur le G5, je ne sais plus exactement. Bref, ce n'est pas très important, l'idée de fond reste la même.


----------



## ccciolll (9 Février 2018)

bompi a dit:


> C'est le plus proche (en fait, on pourrait même dire que c'est un peu pompé...) L'interface est assez cohérente et simple ; elle peut être un peu modifiée.
> 
> Il est basé sur Ubuntu donc on peut installer, en plus de la livraison par défaut, tous les logiciels disponibles pour Ubuntu, quitte à avoir des applications un peu moins dans le style de Elementary OS.
> 
> ...



Je testerai ça.
Je pense que je vais l'installer directement, de toutes façons je n'ai rien de précieux sur le nouveau DD.


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sinon, y’a celui-là, très réussi :
> https://www.macg.co/os-x/2015/01/des-problemes-avec-yosemite-utilisez-los-x-nord-coreen-86648
> 
> Et parfaitement d’actualité.



Je crois que coté réseau, ça ne marche qu'avec SFR Red ...


----------



## Chopper77 (9 Février 2018)

Jette un coup d'oeil à Solus OS. 

Je l'ai installé sur un MAcBook Air de 2011. Je suis impressionné. Il est beaucoup plus léger qu'Ubuntu. La boutique d'application est plus complète qu'Elementary OS. À l'installation, tu auras le choix entre différents environnements. 

https://solus-project.com


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2018)

Là, je trouve que cela ressemble davantage à ChromeOS qu'à macOS.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2018)

ccciolll a dit:


> C'est peut-être Léo sur le G5, je ne sais plus exactement. Bref, ce n'est pas très important, l'idée de fond reste la même.


C’est sûrement ce bon vieux Léo. Snow n’était pas compatible avec les G5. 

Elementary OS me semble une bonne solution si tu ne veux pas te mettre au Coréen.

Sinon le classique Ubuntu avec interface Unity. (perso, je déteste les couleurs par défaut ; on se croirait aux pompes funèbres)

Mais sinon, c’est du tout bon pour du GNU-Linux tendance user-friendly.


----------



## Chopper77 (10 Février 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Là, je trouve que cela ressemble davantage à ChromeOS qu'à macOS.



Je n'ai jamais vraiment essayé ChromeOS. 
Mais, pour alimenter la discussion, je trouve le projet Solus intéressant et abouti. 

Ubuntu est vraiment top... Mais il s'alourdit avec les années. Et, si je ne trompe pas, il abandonne Unity pour retourner sous gnome. 

LinuxMint est complet mais c'est un fork d'Ubuntu qui est déjà un fork de Debian.

elementaryOS, pas convaincu par le projet. fork d'Ubuntu, il a une politique stricte pour les paquets. Surtout, les possibilités sont vraiment limitées du fait de l'harmonisation esthétique.

J'ai découvert par hasard SolusOs. L'équipe a fait le choix de repartir de zéro afin d'avoir la main mise sur l'OS. 
Concernant, l'approche, lors de l'installation, il donne la possibilité de choisir entre différents environnement (budgie, gnome, mate). Puis, par la suite, les possibilités de personnalisation sont assez étendues. Enfin, il est léger (sur mon MacBook Air 2011, La dernière version d'Ubuntu rame un peu, la c'est fluide).


----------



## Chopper77 (10 Février 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Là, je trouve que cela ressemble davantage à ChromeOS qu'à macOS.



Je n'ai jamais vraiment essayé ChromeOS. 
Mais, pour alimenter la discussion, je trouve le projet Solus intéressant et abouti. 

Ubuntu est vraiment top... Mais il s'alourdit avec les années. Et, si je ne trompe pas, il abandonne Unity pour retourner sous gnome. 

LinuxMint est complet mais c'est un fork d'Ubuntu qui est déjà un fork de Debian.

elementaryOS, pas convaincu par le projet. fork d'Ubuntu, il a une politique stricte pour les paquets. Surtout, les possibilités sont vraiment limitées du fait de l'harmonisation esthétique.

J'ai découvert par hasard SolusOs. L'équipe a fait le choix de repartir de zéro afin d'avoir la main mise sur l'OS. 
Concernant, l'approche, lors de l'installation, il donne la possibilité de choisir entre différents environnement (budgie, gnome, mate). Puis, par la suite, les possibilités de personnalisation sont assez étendues. Enfin, il est léger (sur mon MacBook Air 2011, La dernière version d'Ubuntu rame un peu, la c'est fluide).


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2018)

Dommage que webOS ne soit jamais ressorti sous une forme micro, ça aurait été sympa aussi, surtout avec les nouveautés graphiques de la version 4 ...


----------



## ccciolll (11 Février 2018)

Pour l'instant je me suis lancé sur eOS (elementaryOS)
Modérément convaincu mais je n'ai utilisé (enfin tenté d'utiliser plutôt) cet OS que 2 heures.

Déjà, en haut à gauche, au lieu du menu pomme, il y a un raccourci « application » qui selon moi n'a aucun intérêt (les applis du quotidien on le met dans le dock et si on en veut plus, on fait un pomme A et on y est direct dans le menu appli…
Du coup, pas de menu pomme, je suis paumé (ahah). Non mais sérieusement ! Même pour éteindre, il faut aller en haut à droite. Ça n'est pas naturel…
Et pareil, quand j'ouvre une appli, au lieu d'avoir ses menus en haut à gauche comme sur MacOSX (ici, par exemple, j'ai Firefox | Fichiers | Édition etc., tout ce dont je peux avoir besoin), j'ai toujours ce raccourci « applications » idiot. Et pour les menus de l'appli, tu peux chercher… C'est relou. Il me semble avoir compris que du coup on trouvait un équivalent dans la fenêtre de l'appli, du coup ça bouffe de la place dans cette fenêtre, comme si on avait des écrans trop grands…
C'est peut-être un réglage à faire qqpart, je n'ai pas trouvé où.

Autre déconvenue majeure, l'absence de Finder. Au départ, pas de finder dans le dock, le fond du bureau est vide (pas de disque dur ou de volumes apparents), et si je fais pomme-N, ça n'ouvre pas de fenêtre de navigation finder. Alors quand je lis sur un forum que je dois ouvrir « usr/shared/machinchose » ben je me retrouve bien coincé. J'ai fini par réussir à y arriver mais je ne me souviens plus comment. Je finirai par retrouver, rassurez-vous.

Ces 2 différences me semblent tout de même assez énormes par rapport à la logique d'un MacOSX. Je ne sais pas si c'est fondamental à Linux et que je dois faire le deuil d'un vrai menu en haut à gauche (pomme dans le finder et appli dans une appli) et d'un vrai finder dès l'ouverture. Ou si c'est un défaut de eOS et que Solus serait plus user-friendly à ce niveau-là.

Il n'y a même pas de corbeille dans le dock ! Du coup j'ignore comment la vider.
Il n'y a pas non plus les téléchargements dans le dock.
S'il y avait un finder accessible de suite, à la limite, on irait sur téléchargement dans la barre latérale, mais là, non.

Bon, ce sont les premières impressions, évidemment, je manque de prise en main.

Ce qui m'a agacé aussi, sur des choses moins importantes, c'est qu'à l'ouverture d'une appli, il met la fenêtre plein pot par défaut. 9a, c'est agaçant. Pas très grave, mais ça dénote un esprit soooo-windows (d'ailleurs, le nom « windows » est complètement abusé quand l'OS met justement des fenêtres plein pot au lieu du mutli-fenêtrage par défaut comme on l'aime chez MacOSX). Je me demande s'il y a un réglage pour changer ça. Je ne veux pas de fenêtre plein pot à l'ouverture ! Et d'ailleurs, je regrette les spot vert jaune rouge du coin gauche des fenêtres MacOSX. Sur eOS leur truc est assez vilain, et en plus il n'y a pas (enfin je n'ai pas trouvé) l'équivalent du spot jaune pour minimiser la fenêtre dans le dock. Ça me manque aussi.

Autre petit déconvenue graphique, l'ascenseur est trop fin dans les fenêtres, j'ai du mal à l'utiliser, une fois sur deux je tombe sur redimensionner la fenêtre. Grrr.

surprise : pour installer Ffox (car leur navigateur par défaut je ne l'aime pas du tout, il est très pauvre en réglages (OK, j'avoue, j'ai pas cherché plus de 10 minutes)) il ne faut pas le télécharger et l'installer. j'ai essayé, ça m'a fait un dossier .tar et quand je l'ai ouvert ça m'a fait un dossier plein de trucs, mais pas une appli ni un disque virtuel pour copier l'appli. En fait il faut passer par un code dans Terminal. Bon, du moment qu'on arrive à trouver ce code sur le net, finalement, c'est une méthode assez clean. Je pense qu'une fois qu'on y est habitué, c'est mieux que le téléchargement qu'on pratique sur Mac. Faut juste être un peu barbu pour savoir quoi taper dans le terminal. Pour l'instant je suis un peu trop glabre pour y arriver sans l'aide d'un postiche.

J'ai eu un autre souci, le clavier n'est pas totalement reconnu, mais pour ça j'ai trouvé un sujet sur le forum eOS, je pense que ça finira par se régler.

Une dernière chose, toujours en interface graphique, la présentation par liste (celle que je préfère dans le finder) me parait assez pauvre en options. Gros texte, grosses icônes, j'aime bien quand c'est petit, encore une fois, je n'ai pas un écran de 9000 * 5000 pixels donc il faut pouvoir tasser un peu, là ça me manque.

Voilà, c'est les premiers avis en vrac. Je suis un peu jeune sur eOS, forcément. Cela dit, si vous vous reconnaissez dans certaines de mes déconvenues, que vous savez d'expérience que ça ne pourra pas évoluer avec eOS mais qu'une autre formule pourrait mieux convenir, faites-m'en part. (et à l'inverse si vous savez que c'est facile à régler et qu'il suffit de blablaba dans le terminal, dites-moi).

Bon, le bon côté c'est que j'ai réussi l'install (après avoir un peu galéré tout de même car le démarrage avec la touche alt enfoncée ça ne marche pas sur un PC-hack, il faut arriver au BIOS et comprendre OÙ on va pour démarrer sur la clé USB, c'est moins user-friendly que Mac, là encore).

EDIT : en fin de compte, la ressemblance avec MacOSX me parait plutôt se situer sur un aspect graphique (icônes et compagnie) que sur le fond des choses. Or, peut-être que le titre de mon sujet n'est pas assez clair à ce sujet, mais c'est plutôt sur le fond des choses, la logique de navigation et d'utilisation, que sur la simple couche graphique finale que je recherche à retrouver mes petits façon MacOSX.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2018)

Alors Ubuntu-Unity


----------



## ccciolll (12 Février 2018)

L'idéal serait peut-être que j'installe les trois. Elementary, Solus et Unity pour les tester de façon plus poussée. Parce que le test en live USB ça ne me convient pas. J'ai besoin de temps pour trouver les « défauts » d'un OS. Car en réalité je ne teste pas l'OS, je suis bien incapable de ça. Je l'utilise, j'installe mes préférences, et c'est lors de cet usage que je trébuche sur les aspérités par rapport à mes habitudes précédentes. Et c'est donc seulement à ce moment là que j'arrive à distinguer les problèmes éventuels. Car qui pourrait soupçonner que le @ se trouvera sur la touche < ? Qui pourrait soupçonner que le pavé numérique ne marchera plus ou que l'on n'arrivera plus à taper un « avec alt-7 ? Qui soupçonnerait que la présentation par liste sera décevante ou que le menu pomme et les menus déroulants des applis auront disparu du haut gauche de l'écran ? etc. Chaque OS aura des spécificités, et selon l'usage habituel de l'humain qui est devant l'écran, ces spécificités seront transparentes ou gênantes… Tous ces éléments me semblaient tellement naturels, comme d'avoir le sol sous les pieds, que je ne m'attendais pas à devoir vérifier « le sol est-il sous mes pieds » avant de m'en apercevoir quand j'ai voulu faire mes lacets. Or quand on teste un nouveau « monde », la première chose ce n'est pas de faire ses lacets, enfin pour moi. Mais c'est le soir, après une bonne journée, que d'un coup on se rend compte de ça, quand on veut enfiler ses pantoufles…
Bon, Ok, mon parallèle est un peu bof-bof, mais vous comprenez peut-être ce que je veux dire. Je n'ai probablement pas assez l'habitude de voyager d'un OS à l'autre pour savoir à l'avance dans quelles directions je devrais regarder pour repérer les changements qui vont me gêner.

Et… bref !

Je m'interroge sur la pertinence d'installer les 3 distribs pour pouvoir les tester de façon plus tranquille et plus longue que sur du live USB.
Mais un premier pb se pose à moi : je ne comprends rien à l'équivalent « outil disque dur » de Linux, qui s'affiche au début d'une install. Et du coup je ne trouve pas comment diviser mon SSD-256 en 3 partoches. Dès l'install, j'ai ce problème. Du coup pour l'instant je n'ai installé que sur une seule partoche de 256 go sur l'ensemble du DD.
J'ai choisi malgré tout le mode qui dit, en gros que « ce sera plus facile de les changer ensuite », mais ça reste un peu Chinois pour moi.

Et autre question, pour switcher d'un OS à l'autre au démarrage, depuis un PC-Hack, la solution c'est forcément de passer par le BIOS ? Ou il existe une astuce sympa équivalente au alt-démarrer de Mac ?


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2018)

Lorsque tu installes une distribution, elle prépare l'utilitaire de démarrage (Grub2) pour les démarrages futurs. En général, elle repère les autres installations et les inscrits dans la configuration de Grub2.
Lors des futurs redémarrage, on repart par défaut sur la distribution. Pour en choisir une autre (ou effectuer un démarrage avec des paramètres différents), il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche Shift une fois passé le BIOS (ou l'EFI) ; on arrive sur un petit menu très rustique qui permet d'opter pour l'installation de son choix.


----------



## ccciolll (12 Février 2018)

OK, si je démarre juste avec shift, il ne se passera rien ?
Je dois d'abord passer par l'affichage du BIOS (F2 chez moi), c'est ça ?
En somme on serait proche du alt-démarrer de mac avec juste une étape avant ?


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2018)

Sur mon PC, je laisse passer le BIOS (de toute façon, je lui ai mis un mot de passe) et c'est ensuite que j'appuie sur Shift.


----------



## ccciolll (13 Février 2018)

Sur l'ordi que j'ai si je veux voir le BIOS, je dois faire F2 sinon il passe directement au démarrage (il affiche d'abord son affreux logo American Megatrends puis après qqes instant de noir passe direct au logo de Elementary). peut-être devrais-je attendre que le logo American mEgatrends disparaisse pour faire shift ?


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2018)

C'est cela. J'ai le même charmant logo...


----------



## ccciolll (14 Février 2018)

Je crois que mon questionnement sur l'absence des menus habituels en haut à gauche de l'écran trouve sa réponse effectivement dans Ubuntu Unity, par ici https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/unity_global_menu

Peut-être que ce réglage existe aussi sur eOS ou Solus. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi proposer autre chose, à vrai dire. Les menus d'applis ça doit se trouver en haut à gauche, comme le menu pomme. Ou à la limite en bas à gauche si on aime la présentation à la windows, mais pas dans les fenêtres des documents ouvert dans l'appli en question.

Pfou, le passage vers Linux est moins facile que je ne l'aurai espéré.


----------



## ccciolll (14 Février 2018)

Sinon, d'après les captures de cette page https://itsfoss.com/macos-like-linux-distros/ 
le GMAC linux parait le plus proche. Bon, cela dit ce n'est qu'une capture, rien en dit que la logique interne ensuite soit bien une logique mac. Je ne suis pas plus que ça attaché à l'aspect graphique mac, mais surtout à sa logique globale dans les menus et usages quotidiens.
Je vais aller voir su mon poste en eOS si j'arrive à mieux en trifouillant les réglages.


----------



## ccciolll (14 Février 2018)

Si j'en crois cette discussion  https://www.reddit.com/r/elementaryos/comments/77kuao/any_way_to_get_global_menu/ il n'y a aucune solution pour avoir un menu "normal" dans eOS.
Je suis bon pour refaire une install d'un autre Linux. Grrrr


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2018)

Si tu cherches la logique Mac (à supposer qu'elle existe) je ne vois guère que macOS qui puisse te convenir.

De fait, le principe de la barre de menu en haut de l'écran, dont le contenu est donc affiché ailleurs que dans les fenêtres des applications ne se trouve pratiquement que sur macOS. Et il a fallu modifier NeXTSTEP pour remettre cette barre de menu dans l'interface d'OS X.

[Personnellement, j'utilise des interfaces graphiques variées depuis 1985 et je n'ai jamais été très amateur de cette barre de menu, préférant d'un coup d'oeil voir l'ensemble des informations d'une fenêtre dans sa propre surface. Ça a l'avantage (à mes yeux) de donner une meilleure stabilité visuelle et de mieux correspondre à ce que je considère être un gestionnaire de fenêtre (j'ai travaillé sur ces sujets un moment), avec une grande autonomie à chaque application, moins de déplacement pour le _ratón_ etc.]


----------



## ccciolll (15 Février 2018)

bompi a dit:


> préférant d'un coup d'oeil voir l'ensemble des informations d'une fenêtre dans sa propre surface.



L'inconvénient c'est que du coup on ne trouve plus les préférences et autres menus des applis facilement. Chaque appli fait à sa sauce, et accroche toi pour trouver les préfs dans certaines d'entre elles. Exemple, dans " fichiers ", l'équivalent de finder, pas moyen de trouver comment régler l'affichage des fenêtres et du logiciel en général.


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2018)

Tu te heurtes à la fragmentation des développements sur Linux : il y a une multitude de gestionnaire de fenêtres, plusieurs interfaces générales (Gnome et KDE sont les principales, dans diverses versions, mais il y en a d'autres), plusieurs _frameworks_ de développement et ainsi de suite. C'est vraiment un kaléidoscope.

Si tu cherches un semblant de cohérence à tout ça, tu as alors intérêt à te cantonner aux distributions les plus populaires et les plus homogènes.
Si on simplifie, on dire que l'on part côté Ubuntu (donc Debian) avec Ubuntu (Gnome), KUbuntu (KDE), LUbuntu (LXDE) ou XUbuntu (XFCE, que j'apprécie tout particulièrement : efficace et bien fichu).

Ton dilemme est alors : rester au plus près du fonctionnement de macOS et atterrir dans une distribution aux moyens limités donc peu cohérente (en-dehors des quelques utilitaires fournis, tout le reste sera _autre_) ou prendre du très standard pour avoir quelque chose d'homogène. Pas évident...


----------



## ccciolll (16 Février 2018)

redite de la fois d'avant car j'avais pas vu qu'il l'avait enregistrée 
_Ben justement je trouve que les menus en haut c'est plus simple. Tu les as toujours au même endroit et sous la même logique. Comme ça tu trouves tout de suite ce dont tu as besoin._
_Car là, chacque logiqiel fait sa popotte dans son coin, je n'arrive pas à trouver comment régler les prefs, j'ai eu du mal aussi à trouver la fenêtre télécahrgement de ffox. Un coup ce sera des vrais menus, un coup ce sera des icônes plus ou moins compréhensible, un coup ce sera que dalle... JE préfère quand c'est tj au même endroit et dans la même logique._
_Exemple, dans Fichiers, le remplaçant de Finder, je n'arrive pas à trouver les réglages et les préférences. Du coup, l'affichag par liste est tout pourri et je ne peux pas le changr. Relou !_

edit : plein de fautesde frappe, sorry, le clavier PC me perturbe.

re edit : ah zut, je croayis que ma réponse d'hier avait été perdue et je l'ai refaite. Cet environnement me perturbe. Il recharge les pages de FFoxx telles qu'elles étaient la veille quand je le redémarre. Il ne les met même pas à jour.


----------



## ccciolll (16 Février 2018)

rouloulou, je tape vraiment comme un goret avec ce clavier.
Bon, je pense que le mieux, en fin de compte, serait peut-être de continuer avec ce eOS et le faire topurner un mois pour commencer à avoir un peu plus d'aise dans le monde Linux, et ensuite on verra bien si je tente une autre distrib'


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2018)

ccciolll a dit:


> le faire topurner un mois


un travail de sape qui demande une forte taupe


----------



## ccciolll (16 Février 2018)

non, une tope, soyons précis !


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2018)

ccciolll a dit:


> <...>
> 
> edit : plein de fautesde frappe, sorry, le clavier PC me perturbe.
> 
> <...>


Note que j'utilise mon clavier Mac filaire avec pavé numérique, version française, avec Linux et que ça marche plutôt bien, moyennant deux astuces (et le fait que la touche _alt_ de droite n'est pas reconnue comme il faut  : j'ai un peu la flemme d'y remédier ...)


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2018)

J'y pense : sache que, lorsque tu installes Ubuntu, tu peux après coup, transformer Ubuntu en KUbuntu (KDE), XUbuntu (XFCE), LUbuntu (LXDE) et retour.
Entre installer (par exemple) KUbuntu puis le convertir en XUbuntu et installer directement XUbuntu, il n'y a pratiquement pas de différence (éventuellement quelques services en sous-main) ni de bug.

J'avais installé KUbuntu sur mon PC il y a un an, KDE ayant pas mal progressé mais j'ai eu envie de repasser à XUbuntu dont l'interface est légère et bien fichue (avec beaucoup de paramètres, faciles d'accès...). Quelques commandes ont suffi. On installe d'abord toutes les mises à jour pour éviter les pépins, puis on installe les éléments de XFCE :

```
sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
```
Dans le terminal où l'on fait ça, il y a quelques réponses simples à donner (répondre Y, passer au gestionnaire de fenêtre de XFCE) et hop.

Bref, tout ceci pour dire que si tu installes Ubuntu mais que tu souhaites tester une autre mouture, pas besoin de réinstallation ; tu conserves ainsi tous les logiciels installés, toutes tes données etc.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Février 2018)

Oui, je pense aussi que je vais revenir à l'install et démarrer avec le Ubuntu de base. Au moins la communauté est large et du coup on peut espérer que les solutions à des bugs spécifiques à des anciens mac-users seront mieux documentés.
je vais mettre plusieurs partoches sur mon DD, ça permettra aussi de tester des distribs à la Elementary quand je serai plus à l'aise dans l'univers Linux.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Février 2018)

Le coup du clavier PC c'est surtout parce que j'ai que 2 claviers macs en bon état à la maison (et un clavier PC que j'avais eu avec le hackintosh et que j'avais gardé de côté au cas où) et du coup pour le moment j'avais remis les claviers mac sur les macs.


----------



## ccciolll (22 Février 2018)

Salut, en suivant un tuto pour faire un hackintosh, j'ai trouvé fortuitement l'astuce pour avoir le choix du disque de boot.
Donc sur mon ordi, c'est la touche F12 au démarrage qui offre ce choix.
Voilà voilà.

Et sinon, je suis en train de tester Ubuntu de base (celui actuel, j'ignore la version car il n'a toujours pas de menu pomme) et il est plus proche de macOS que eOS, je trouve. Car, en tout cas sous firefox, les menus sont en haut de l'écran (ils apparaissent comme le dock quand on s'approche du haut, je m'en suis rendu compte en le faisant (le geste est tellement naturel pour un macUser) au bout de plusieurs fois, d'un coup je me dis " mais je suis en train d'utiliser le menu du haut, là !? "). Donc un autre bon point pour Ubuntu (après je l'ai très peu exploré pour le moment car je ne suis pas sûr de ne pas avoir à le ré-effacer dans qqes temps pour refaire une install Hack+Linux, mais c'est un autre sujet)


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2018)

Après quelque temps sur KUbuntu, qui est pas mal, je l'ai abandonné pour quelques lourdeurs et son embonpoint.
J'ai donc installé Mate qui est pas mal et assez léger.

Il a un mode "Cupertino" assez bien avec un _dock_ et une barre de menu et ça fonctionne pas mal : les apparences sont là.
Le reste non, bien entendu...


----------



## jacquemin (25 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sinon, y’a celui-là, très réussi :
> https://www.macg.co/os-x/2015/01/des-problemes-avec-yosemite-utilisez-los-x-nord-coreen-86648
> 
> Et parfaitement d’actualité.


Cher Moonwalker, il me semble qu'en latin, le bon ordre serait pomi majorem gloriam ? qu'en dis-tu ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Septembre 2018)

jacquemin a dit:


> Cher Moonwalker, il me semble qu'en latin, le bon ordre serait pomi majorem gloriam ? qu'en dis-tu ?


Va en discuter avec le Pape.


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2018)

jacquemin a dit:


> Cher Moonwalker, il me semble qu'en latin, le bon ordre serait pomi majorem gloriam ? qu'en dis-tu ?


De mes très lointains souvenirs du latin, si l'ordre des mots n'est pas complètement indifférent, il n'en demeure pas moins plutôt libre, non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> De mes très lointains souvenirs du latin, si l'ordre des mots n'est pas complètement indifférent, il n'en demeure pas moins plutôt libre, non ?



Encore une fois, demandez à François.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> De mes très lointains souvenirs du latin, si l'ordre des mots n'est pas complètement indifférent, il n'en demeure pas moins plutôt libre, non ?



La dernière œuvre de Paul Valéry a consisté à traduire les Bucoliques de Virgile en alexandrins français non rimés. Voici ce qu'il déclare dans sa préface intitulée « Variations sur les Bucoliques » :

La langue latine est, en général, plus dense que la nôtre. Elle n'use pas d'articles ; elle fait l'économie des auxiliaires  (du moins à l'époque classique) ; elle est avare de prépositions ; elle peut dire les mêmes choses en moins de mots, elle dispose d'ailleurs des arrangements de ceux-ci avec une liberté qui nous est presque entièrement refusée, et qui fait notre envie. Cette lattitude est des plus favorables à la poésie, qui est un art de *contraindre continûment le langage à intéresser immédiatement l'oreille* (et par celle-ci tout ce que les sons peuvent exciter par eux-mêmes) au moins autant qu'il ne fait l'esprit. Un vers est à la fois une suite de syllabes et une combinaison de mots ; et comme cette combinaison doit se composer en un sens probable ainsi la suite des syllabes doit se composer en une sorte de *figure pour l'ouïe*, qui s'imposât, avec une nécessité particulière et comme insolite, à la diction et à la mémoire du même coup. Le poète a donc à satisfaire constamment à deux exigences indépendantes, de même que le peintre doit offrir à  l'*œil pur* une harmonie, mais à l'entendement, une ressemblance de choses ou d'êtres. Il est clair que la liberté de l'ordre des mots dans la phrase, à laquelle le français est singulièrement opposé, est essentielle au jeu de la versification. Le poète français fait donc ce qu'il peut dans les liens très étroits de notre syntaxe ; le poète latin, dans la sienne si large, à peu près ce qu'il veut.​
De tous les poètes de l'Antiquité classique, celui qui offre la liberté la plus inouïe dans la distribution des mots est sans conteste Virgile dans les Bucoliques. Dans une langue latine prédisposée à la latitude syntaxique, il crée le plus grand désordre verbal jamais atteint en tant qu'expression poétique. Cette œuvre extraordinaire, la plus opposée possible qui soit au génie de la langue française qui est la langue de l'ordre syntaxique par excellence, c'est-à-dire de la pensée comme Descartes la comprenait ; l'œuvre la plus difficile en tant que désorganisation poétique totale du rangement des mots d'une langue ; ne voilà-t-il pas qu'elle fut infligée à des générations d'apprentis latinistes en culottes courtes comme morceaux choisis d'initiation au Latin ? Quelle absurdité !

Tityre, tu patulae recubans sub tegmine fagi, 
Silvestrem tenui musam meditaris avena ;

Tityre, toi au feuillage étalé couché sous l'abri d'un hêtre 
Une silvestre sur un mince Muse tu taquines pipeau.​
On a donc affaire à ce qui rend un effet comique dans le Bourgeois Gentilhomme : "Mourir vos beaux yeux, belle Marquise, d’amour me font". Ce qui n'empêcha pas Paul Valéry de créer des transpositions françaises aussi infidèles à Virgile que poétiques dans la langue française :

Je redirai les chants de nos bergers poètes
Ce que chantait Damon avec Alphésibée
Ce qui rendait les bœufs distraits de l'herbe tendre
Les lynx tout étonnés d'ouïr ces deux rivaux
Et les fleuves saisis en suspendre leur cours.

Viens ! lumière du jour Lucifer favorable
Cependant que déçu dans mon amour pour Nise
Je me lamente aux cieux vainement attestés
Que j'interpelle encore à mon heure suprême.​


----------



## iDanGener (29 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Très intéressant, mais on dérive pas mal là... Je rappelle le sujet: «Choix d'un linux d'aspect macOS X»,

Messieurs les modérateurs @bompi  et @daffyb, un peu de ménage dans les derniers messages de cette enfilade svp.

Daniel


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2018)

iDanGener a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Très intéressant, mais on dérive pas mal là... Je rappelle le sujet: «Choix d'un linux d'aspect macOS X»,
> 
> ...


Je pourrais, en effet, mais comme le sujet est clos (une fois que Virgile et Paul Valéry sont convoqués, tout est dit) je préfère conserver cet échange hautement culturel _et_ courtois.
J'ajouterais toutefois que j'ai appris le latin d'abord avec Cicéron et Tacite mais c'est bien avec Virgile et son Énéide que j'ai (enfin) compris comment cela _fonctionnait _; je dirais même : grâce à Laocoon et ses fils.


----------

